

10 Programming Languages You Should Learn in 2014 - veganarchocap
http://mashable.com/2014/01/21/learn-programming-languages/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link

======
gus_massa
(First, you can not learn 10 languages in a year.)

Well, this is only a list of the 10 most “popular” languages according to
someone. It’s interesting to compare this to the TIOBE Index:
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)
(that is only a list of the 10 most “popular” languages according to someone).
It’s not the same order and they skipped VB6 and VB.Net, so Ruby entered the
list.

------
onion2k
A very reasonable, or perhaps just obvious, list of languages. Not a
particularly exciting list though. A much more interesting list would perhaps
be R, D, Clojure, CoffeeScript, Go, Processing, Dart, Python, Opa, and Chapel.
Although, to be fair, only CoffeeScript, Clojure or Python are will get you a
job from that lot.

------
youngsea
This was a hilarious read.

